# Best beauty salons in marina



## Mazl (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all!

I have just moved to the marina really near the yacht club. I was just wondering if anyone knew any good beauty salons and is dreamworks a good place for a massage? Thank you!!

Thanks


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i actually travel to DIFC for my hair to be done at Toni & Guy and i like it there [went to toni & guy in canada beforehand]. i also live in marina and here's my limited experience so far:

Dreamworks - it's a great deal for a 1 hour massage if you are looking for good, all around pressure to relax and get out some tension. very nice and friendly. however, if you are also like me and work out a lot etc. and sometimes need a good therapeutic/sports massage you won't get it here as i don't think they really know "muscles" the way a registered masseuse would back in canada. 

nails - i have been to the n style nail bar in marina mall and liked everything except the actual nail polish. i think it's $h*te. so i usually go to Sugar nails either at Mall of Emirates or in Almas Tower in JLT as they use OPI polish which in my experience so far is the best. i also thought Suagr did the best threading job so far. i have not had shellac done here yet anywhere

beauty - i don't do facials or body wraps or any of that spa stuff so you'll have to wait for someone else to respond

i know there are a couple of threads on this so do a search on the forums. i think someone went to the hair place at marina mall and had a bad experience.


----------

